

This should be Yahoo's homepage - nashequilibrium
http://www.yahoo.com/search
When you compare the above page to this cluttered mess http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.yahoo.com&#x2F;, you realize that yahoo is putting advertising above user experience.
======
dictum
Yahoo's core business is content, not search.

~~~
nashequilibrium
You have oneclick access to Mail, News, Trending News, Sports,Finance,
Weather, Games, Groups, Answers, Flickr, Search, Trending Searches and two
click access to more content via the 'More' dropdown. Now, compare this to the
current home page where you have everything flying at you not know what to do
and being distracted by Kim Khadashian's baby photo's when i came to check my
mail or the latest sports news.

~~~
dictum
The people who go to the Yahoo homepage maybe _want to see photos of Kim
Kardashian 's baby_.

I'm not sure of the demographics of Yahoo's audience, but if memory serves
right, in the US, they're big with middle class women in their late 20s/30s in
the Midwest.

Of course being a Midwestern 30-something middle-class woman does not mean
that you want to consume the kind of content in Yahoo's homepage. However,
Yahoo has a different audience to target than Google and many other big web
companies.

~~~
nashequilibrium
My point is that not only search deserves a clean UI with minimal clicks to
content. I may like Kim khadashian articles but it doesn't mean you must serve
me a spaghetti UI with sport scores, weather, games etc. A simple
entertainment link is suffice to take me there. Also yahoo depends on search a
lot, I just finished reading 3 papers from yahoo researchers explaining how
and why they use the Bing links to argment their search results.

------
mergy
I agree. This is the mock-up I did a while back

[https://mergy.org/2013/01/betteryahoohomepage/](https://mergy.org/2013/01/betteryahoohomepage/)

------
dmfdmf
I agree. Also, no more zooming car ads and I would consider Yahoo as my home
page again.

------
benologist
There are business models beyond Google's.

